# Getting into NOLA the 16th



## 614 crust (Feb 5, 2009)

I should be getting into New Orleans the 16th. I'm gonna need to find a squat for sure. 

Also can anyone tell me if there are any soup kitchens and all that sort of shit. I can use all the help I can get. If anyone can help me out in any way please let me know. 

Also any kids that are gonna be down there and wanna hang out get ahold of me as well.
Thanks
Angel


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Feb 11, 2009)

You can get free food everyday at this shelter called Ozanam Inn, Its downtown on Camp st. 6am breakfast, 2pm lunch, 6pm they give you a couple of sandwiches. There is a place called the Rebuild Center. Its behind St. Josephs Church which is located on the corner of Claiborne and Tulane. Its a big cathedral so you cant miss it, the center is behind the church. They serve luch at 1pm, they also have showers you can use if you get there at least by 12:30pm. Every night around 7pm except for tuesday and wedensday right oustide the French Quarter at the end of Elysian Fields there is a church group that serves food. Its a big parking lot made of rocks and shells next to a wall, people refer to it as "the wall". So lots of free food in NOLA. Just ask someone where the places are located.

As far squats I don't know, I slept on an abandoned gold course which was nice, but an hour walk from downtown. Have fun, I love New Orleans.


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. I can use all the help I can get. I'm sure after I'm there a while I'll figure it all out. But when I first get there it might be rough for a few days.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 13, 2009)

Stash your gear asap when you get there. they do sweeps in the quarter and you'll get thrown in opp.

I know of a REALLY chill squat about two miles from the quarter. You have to meet the guy who made it and ask if you can stay, but he's cool.

If youre into it or need it, pm me.


----------



## Gary (Feb 17, 2009)

a couple of my buddies were squatin in nola and the cops raided the house. locked up 13 or so dudes and their dogs.

be wary


----------



## compass (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got into NOLA. There's plenty of crusty kids around to help you figure shit out. I'm not crusty (enough), so they act like they're too cool when I talk to them. Kind of sucks being in the void, too poor and dirty to hang with the tourists and "normal" locals, not dirty and poor enough to hang with the crusts and traveller kids. FTW, such is life, so it goes... 

Kind of nice though, walked right by a group of cops in the French Quarter with my pack, got a couple looks, but no one said shit.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 17, 2009)

compass said:


> Just got into NOLA. There's plenty of crusty kids around to help you figure shit out. I'm not crusty (enough), so they act like they're too cool when I talk to them. Kind of sucks being in the void, too poor and dirty to hang with the tourists and "normal" locals, not dirty and poor enough to hang with the crusts and traveller kids. FTW, such is life, so it goes...
> 
> Kind of nice though, walked right by a group of cops in the French Quarter with my pack, got a couple looks, but no one said shit.



Go to the iron rail. Anarchist bookstore/library/infoshop and no one will do that im too crust to talk to you thing.

Corner of marigny? and Decatur theyre open 1-7 every day.


----------



## compass (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks. The Iron Rail people were really nice, and so is mattpist and the other travelers around his place.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 8, 2009)

compass said:


> Just got into NOLA. There's plenty of crusty kids around to help you figure shit out. I'm not crusty (enough), so they act like they're too cool when I talk to them. Kind of sucks being in the void, too poor and dirty to hang with the tourists and "normal" locals, not dirty and poor enough to hang with the crusts and traveller kids. FTW, such is life, so it goes...
> 
> Kind of nice though, walked right by a group of cops in the French Quarter with my pack, got a couple looks, but no one said shit.



i am sure there are plenty of not so crusty travelers, they are just less flashy, ahaahaha


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in Nola, and can help people out if they need. My name is kyle, I'm usually bumming around the John, busking on bourbon with an accordian player, or drunk on some stoop.


----------

